# Possible move to Beijing



## sarit (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi there, 

A possible move to Beijing has come up through my husbands work which we are considering. 
We have two sons aged 7 and 2, so first question is regarding private schools. Are there good private English speaking schools in Beijing? Cost would be covered by workplace. 
How do you get around Beijing as an Expat? Taxis, public transportation or can you use your UK driving licence there? 
Are private houses with gardens the norm there or is it apartment buildings only? Is there a certain area most expats live in? What would we expect to pay in rent for a 4 bed flat/ house in a good area? 
Is the air pollution really that bad? 
I understand some website like facebook and Twitter are banned, but understand these can be accessed through VPN's. Is this the case? 

Any insights on living in Beijing would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks
Sarit


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

You cannot drive here on any other countries driving licence except if you are the holder of a Belgium drivers licence. They have a reciprical arrangement with China. Even a Hong Kong drivers licence is not accepted in China.

You can exchange a UK drivers licence but it will mean passing the Chinese Theory exam by getting at least 90 questions right out of 100.

But why would you want to drive in Beijing anyway??? I live in a much quieter city in the south and driving here verges on madness.

If you can find a house for rent that it will be a rarity and very expensive. Not many of them about and most apartments are rented on a size basis (m2) and not the number of bedrooms.

Of course prices are higher in Beijing than those getting further from the Capital.

And yes the air is very poor in Beijing, in fact some days the elderly never leave the home unless it is very important.

VPN will give you access to any site normally banned here.

Cannot answer about schools as I am well above that age.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## philippz (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi! If you're looking for a good international school in Beijing you should consider YCIS, they have programs from kindergarten to high school and follow the British curriculum. The building is next to the Honglingjin park, so the air quality is better than in other districts. Here you find more information: www.ycis-bj.com


----------



## Dragonchan (Aug 3, 2014)

Unfortunately the air really is that bad, especially if you have young children. You will need to stock up on air purifying masks and accept that your lungs may never be the same again!


----------

